# Exploding Protafilter



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

My lovely girlfriend surprised me with an espresso machine for Christmas.

http://www.delonghi.co.uk/product_pa...fee%20Machines

It worked perfectly over the Christmas period almost effortlessly producing beautiful espresso and cappuccino. However yesterday morning I suddenly started having real issues with it. Using all the same equipment and coffee for some reason it became very slow at producing a single shot of espresso 50-60 secs whereas before it was the ideal 20-30 with the same measure (scoop that came with the machine) in addition to this when releasing the portafilter there is an escape of pressure resulting in espresso grinds exploding everywhere, a smell of burning and burn tasting coffee. My first though was to clean the machine as I'd used it rather heavily over Christmas, I got one ok-ish espresso out of it then the next was the usual exploding espresso!

Also the steam wand appears to make fantastic micro-foam but produces far too much of the stuff before getting to temperature, it has the look of glossy paint, tastes great and makes an impressive cappuccino, but like everyone I want latte art!

Any ideas as the why the machine is exploding?

Is it me of the machine that is malfunctioning?

Is there anything I can do to get latte art foam with this machine (I've seen a lot of complaints that "home" machines are designed to give fool proof foam therefore too much to pour latte art) would there be any modification I could make?

Sorry for the essay.

Thanks

Standard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if this machine has a solenoid or not but I assume it doesn't, therefore there is a build up of pressure in the portafilter that cannot be released, and when you dis-engage the portafilter there is now a path of less resistance than the ground coffee.

The result is a 'sneeze' of coffee grounds in the immediate vicinity (and sometimes all over yourself too)

The same thing happens to some lever machines.

Try releasing steam pressure first (switch off the steam) then open the steam valve to release the pressure.

Then, remove the portafilter.

Try this and feed back the results for more assistance.


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Glenn.

I always blast the steam to clean the steam arm, then turn all the switches off before removing the portafilter, I've even taking to removing to espresso from the tray and and making the coffee and getting all drinks clear of the area before removing the portafilter, I was hoping that this would give sufficient time for the pressure to release but it still 'sneezes'.

Sorry if this doesn't provide anymore clues, I'm just getting annoyed that I've had this machine for a few weeks and already I'm beginning to shy away from it due to the constant cleaning of coffee granuals all over the kitchen.

Cheers

Standard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After turning off the switch, leave the valve open for a few more seconds to release the pressure that has built up.

What happens if you remove the portafilter before switching on the steam in the first place? Does the 'sneeze' still happen?


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's 'sneezed' when making americano, so the switch wasn't used.

Not sure if I mentioned in my first post but sometimes, theres a burning smell and the coffee will taste burnt. I made a 2 latte's the first was fine, the second there was a smell of burning, the machine sneezed when removing the PF and the latte had a nasty burnt taste.

Not sure if that offers anymore clues?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you managed to clean the plate where the water comes out of (forgot the technical name







)?

You could try a toothbrush or needle to clean the tiny holes. The plate on my machine will unscrew so its easy to clean.

My machine is not a solenoid model but since I make lattes I don't encounter the sneezing problem. I did experience it one time when I was so disappointed with a shot (new beans and not dialled in with the grinder at that point) I unscrewed the portafilter only to be covered in coffee, along with nearby kitchen surfaces and the floor. My wife had a lot to say about that


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately yes, I have removed the shower head, held it up to the light only for it to be perfectly clear, still I scrubbed it and poked the holes, also I got into the brew-head with a torch and toothbrush and removed all the grind from there still to have the same problem weather I pull a single/double espresso make a latte or americano, still the bloody thing sneezes all over me!

I've also noticed the steam arm, (for want of a better word) p**ses water out, this didn't happen when I first received the machine, well not to this extent but thats probably an issue for another thread.

Do I have a faulty machine or for all her great intentions did my Girlfriend pick an inadequate machine?

Cheers


----------

